# European 3 PTH



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Do any of you fellows know if one can buy a tractor with the euro 3pth? It makes more sense to me than what we generally see around here, those hooks sure seem to make it easier to hook-up the jmplements. I know that there is a "quick hitch" kit that one can buy to make it work in the same way, but it requires a longer upper link and the whole implement is a few inches farther away from the tractor which could be a problem.

Just asking why we don'y see more of this set-up in our neck of the woods !


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I bought a quick hitch for my JD and its the best thing I did for ease of hooking up the plows. I don't know why you think you need a longer top link unless it is a off brand maybe.

You can buy Euro tractors on this side if you want.

As to why we don't see them over here. We like our set up I guess.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Older north american tractors had hookends, I'm not sure why it isn't still popular? Patent issue? In any case you can buy weld on hookends for your lift arms. Pain to get them but it can be done. I think Sparex via Agco dealers is one route.

Walthershied (spelling?) pto shaft dealer can get them too.

http://www.frontlinkinc.com/products/waltersheid-weld-on-hooks-and-balls/


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

Fendt used to come to NA with the hook ends on the rear and front 3pts but, in AGCO's infinite wisdom they changed them to a more classic NA hook up with quick attach. Slowzuki website shows the best way to do it with tractors that are in the country now. We get all our big tractors with that setup now. its so much easier to hook up 3 pt equipment now.


----------



## MFred (Nov 29, 2013)

I ordered a set for my MF 5610. Came with fixed regular ends and just ordered and changed the whole lower arm. Wasn't terribly expensive and it is a lot nicer to use. Agco had them in stock so there must be more people out there doing it.m


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

IH 1586 said:


> I bought a quick hitch for my JD and its the best thing I did for ease of hooking up the plows. I don't know why you think you need a longer top link unless it is a off brand maybe.
> 
> You can buy Euro tractors on this side if you want.
> 
> As to why we don't see them over here. We like our set up I guess.


Thanks IH, what I meant is that the quick hitch attached to the present 3pth and makes the whole arm about 3-4" longer which puts more strain on the whole arm. Nice to know one can change the whole arm to one with hooks.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you all fellows for replying, was nice to know that I'm not the only one thinking that the hooks are a better system.

Slowzuki link was also very interesting to me as I wasn't aware of that option.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The Pottinger dealer outside Montreal has a display of them on his counter, thats how I found out about them. I think a pair was about 300$ + balls for your implements.



Trillium Farm said:


> Thank you all fellows for replying, was nice to know that I'm not the only one thinking that the hooks are a better system.
> 
> Slowzuki link was also very interesting to me as I wasn't aware of that option.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

What about those Pat's quick links? They just convert the end of your existing arms from balls to hooks, I'm thinking about giving them a try. 
I know that most of the new Deutz Fahr's have the option of euro lower links but come with ball links. I had looked at a new one a couple years ago for the fun of it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Zuki, I noticed in pic #2 and #3 that the balls appeared to have some sort of guiding shield(?) I think....how do you keep the arms from spraddling wide when attempting hookup if alone....bungy them?

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There are springs that people put on to take up the slack in the stabliizers arms, and the guide balls. Some folks use the external hitch controls and guide the arm with their foot if one is a bit off.

Lot of folks don't have them hooked up but the eye at the top is for a pull rope to unlatch from the cab when parking.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Zuki, I noticed in pic #2 and #3 that the balls appeared to have some sort of guiding shield(?) I think....how do you keep the arms from spraddling wide when attempting hookup if alone....bungy them?
> 
> Regards, Mike


The spring is adjustable, threaded on the inside. I have one on a Deutz DX 90. Really like them myself.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

MDill said:


> What about those Pat's quick links? They just convert the end of your existing arms from balls to hooks, I'm thinking about giving them a try.


I've got them on two tractors and would have them on the third if he made one that worked for it. I love them.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Older north american tractors had hookends, I'm not sure why it isn't still popular? Patent issue? In any case you can buy weld on hookends for your lift arms. Pain to get them but it can be done. I think Sparex via Agco dealers is one route.
> 
> Walthershied (spelling?) pto shaft dealer can get them too.
> 
> http://www.frontlinkinc.com/products/waltersheid-weld-on-hooks-and-balls/


Sent a inquiry to the Canadian firm and I received this reply that they had forwarded to the States.

Regards, Mike

"I was forwarded your email from our Canadian importer Frontlink. I will be your US contact for all questions about Zuidberg products and parts. For weld on hooks there is not an installation manual, I always instruct users to take measurements off of the replacement hooks and then make a nice clean cut on the linkage arm, then weld the replacement hook into place. If it is the angle you are concerned about I can get you the specific angle for your hitches arm if you email me the Serial Number of the linkage. I would then also send you a drawing of the arm which indicates all bends and placement. Please let me know how you would like to proceed. Thanks!"

Brandon Bottleman

After Sales/Service

Zuidberg North America Inc.

3105 Capital Way Suite 1

Cedar Falls, IA 50613

Phone: 319-553-4800

E: [email protected]

I: www.zuidbergna.com


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Vol, My Ford has a spreading system on the lower arms with holes drilled about 1 inch apart. Just simply pull a pin and set where you want and your good to go. Another feature on it is if your pulled equipment is not at the right height for the drawbar you don't have to get out and adjust the jack, just use the 3 point lever to raise the arms all the way up and a linkage will engage to lift the whole drawbar frame up pull a lever to release a catch and the 3 point will the lower the drawbar to the correct height drop the pin and your good to go. I like it almost as good as the claws.


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

I've called them in the past and they told me that they've restructured there company. They told me now instead of going straight to Front link that they are setting up dealers here in the states. The companies number here that's over it here is 18447914674. I hope this helps out.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup, the guy I saw the hooks at is not a dealer anymore, have a quote coming from the dealer though now. Also saw an add for an IH 886 on Kijiji, low and behold, hook link ends on it. Old and original looking.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I like those weld on ones, but for the average person the Pats might be a better choice as no welding. All of our Olivers and Whites have the old style hook ends for use with balls, once our two hundred horse and up Whites all went to the solid ends on the lift arms so we have quick hitches for those, our MF 8160 is the same way, quick hitch on it as well unless the grain cart is on it.

Not a big issue for us though, once we're hooked up to the corn planter or bean planter they stay hooked up till we are done.


----------

